# Feeding my 9 week old puppy ~ she's a hungry girl!



## kxmoi (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wondering what your thoughts are since I'm reading some conflicting info online ~ Some people say to stay within a manufacturer's guidelines for feeding a pup under 6 months of age where others say pups should be offered whatever amount of food they want to eat before 6 months of age. 

My pup was definitely hungry at the top of the manufacturer's suggestion so my vet agreed we should bump her up a bit. My pup is HIGH energy and we play a lot during the day...she's definitely lean and, reading her, she'd probably like even more than the bit more that I've started giving her. Should I listen to my insticts and my pup's cues? How much is too much? Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I use what it says on the dog food bag as just a GENERAL guideline (and I only feed a good adult food kibble too....) otherwise I look at the dog. Don't want a hugely obese puppy, but do want a normal healthy weight.


----------



## kxmoi (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you! I wasn't sure how strict the guidelines were or were not. My pup's a good communicator so I'll continue to watch her cues as well as her physique


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kxmoi said:


> Thank you! I wasn't sure how strict the guidelines were or were not. My pup's a good communicator so I'll continue to watch her cues as well as her physique


That's what's best. I've had some pups that act always starving and would eat until they popped.... others were picky and it was more stressful (for me  ). Start with the vets and recommendations on the bag.... then keep an eye on your pup!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you feeding and how much of it?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I absolutely ignore the stupid recommended amounts on the bag as they are always way too much or way too little. You have to look at your dog's body condition and decide from that if she needs to eat more or less.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

I was surprised how much my pup eats but she seems to need it. I also am using the bag as a "guide" but really using her to queue me as to how much she needs. At 9 weeks she did seem to need more food. She would get REALLY squirrely about an hour before mealtimes but now that I've upped the food she is doing better.
She eats about 3 cups of holistic select giant breed puppy kibble per day. Each feeding is 1 cup of food and she usually eats it all. The bag says 2-2 1/4 cups for her age so it's a bit more but she is lean and healthy so we're good


----------

